# Nath5 62 Gal From Scratch



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I am getting ready to build a new tank and one that will likely be my last for a while as I am running out of room to put tanks and need to start saving for a house. I plan on making this tank a real show piece that can happily sit out in plain sight like a piece of furniture. I will be building both the tank and the stand from scratch!

If you haven't already seen my thread about drilling big holes my plan for the tank is to have no trim and no cables / tubes of any kind running down the outside of the tank. To achieve this I will be running a tube down the center to the tank through the top and the bottom. I will have a bulkhead at the bottom of the tank and the top to ensure a good watertight seal. All power cables for lights, fans and the mistking tubing will run through this central tube.

I then plan on building a mountain using GS and lots of driftwood around a larger piece of pvc pipe. The entire centerpiece will then be lifted over the central pipe and placed over it hiding it from view. This should allow the tank to be visible from all sides with nothing to obstruct the view!

The tube holding the electrical and plumbing is flexible so that if it is bumped it won't put extra stress on the top of bottom panes of glass and cause them to shatter.

I am going to be ordering the glass from glass cages today and it should arrive in a week and a half. In the mean time I plan on getting the stand built. Today I will be buying 50 ft of 2x4 to start building the stands frame.

I will post pictures every step of the way and look forward to hearing your feedback and suggestions!

The tank will eventually be home to several Leucs.

P.S. if you have any neat pieces of Malaysian driftwood that you are looking to get rid of for a decent price I would love to see a pic and maybe take it off your hands!


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Also if anyone knows of any threads of tanks with a similar mountain in the middle I would love to get some inspiration from them!


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Any tips for cutting birch plywood without it splintering.

Going to use a jigsaw, and put masking tape down where I plan on cutting.


----------



## my_shed (Feb 8, 2013)

Nath514 said:


> Any tips for cutting birch plywood without it splintering.
> 
> Going to use a jigsaw, and put masking tape down where I plan on cutting.


You'd be better off with a circular saw or table saw if you want to avoid splintering. Your plan sounds epic, can't wait to see progress. What will the actual viv dimensions be, will it be a 24 x 24 x 30? If so your mountain should look awesome, although maybe a little steep?

Anyway, will be watching with interest.

Dave


----------



## purechaotic (Mar 4, 2013)

Nath514 said:


> Any tips for cutting birch plywood without it splintering.
> 
> Going to use a jigsaw, and put masking tape down where I plan on cutting.


You could probably get away with using a finishing blade but unless you have a variable speed jigsaw and can set it high enough, you probably will still get tear outs with the cross cuts. Also if your saw has an aggressiveness cut on it turn it off. The tape will help and also remember most jigsaw blades are facing one way or the other depending on brand. So if the are facing up you will get more tear out on the side your working with and if its facing down the bottom side will get more. I personally think it is doable but will be ruff and you might need to put the tear out sides on the inside of cabinet but who see's that anyway.


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

The tank will be 22x22x30! I mapped out the tank using poster paper and I think the mountain should be ok, as long as I use driftwood to make the base look larger than it is! I found an old circular saw my dad had so I am going to get a new blade and most likely use that. I also purchased some new jig saw blades for making fine cuts and a new miter saw blade so I should be set! 

I went to home depot today and bought 64 ft worth of 2 x 4. Which if you didn't already know isn't actually 2"x4" which nearly caused me to waste a lot of wood. I have cut all the pieces I need to frame the stand and have a huge sheet of birch plywood that will become the sides / top. Here a few pictures of the wood before being but and after!

Before the wood met Mr. saw:








http://i.imgur.com/k2J5K1n.jpg

Chopped and labeled, ready for assembly:









Lots of dust:








http://i.imgur.com/Mpww1pF.jpg


----------



## my_shed (Feb 8, 2013)

Nath514 said:


> The tank will be 22x22x30! I mapped out the tank using poster paper and I think the mountain should be ok, as long as I use driftwood to make the base look larger than it is! I found an old circular saw my dad had so I am going to get a new blade and most likely use that. I also purchased some new jig saw blades for making fine cuts and a new miter saw blade so I should be set!
> 
> I went to home depot today and bought 64 ft worth of 2 x 4. Which if you didn't already know isn't actually 2"x4" which nearly caused me to waste a lot of wood. I have cut all the pieces I need to frame the stand and have a huge sheet of birch plywood that will become the sides / top. Here a few pictures of the wood before being but and after!
> 
> ...


Looking good, how did it nearly cause you to waste a load of wood though? You tend to get what you pay for with circ saw blades, I used to buy cheapo to middle of the range blades, thinking the real expensive ones couldn't be that much better, then one day I was doing a job on some pretty expensive chunks of english oak......did not want to damage that stuff!! So i bought a new blade, a rather expensive one, and it was noticeably better, and actually lasted a lot longer than the cheapies too.

Dave


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

The blade wasn't the problem, it was that I hadn't realized that a 2x4 isn't really 2 inches by 4 inches its actually 1.5 x 3.5 in my case. Luckily I caught this fact before I made any of the cuts that depended on those dimensions and was able to redo my math.


----------



## chacmhaal (May 17, 2012)

Great project, take a lot of photos


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

chacmhaal said:


> Great project, take a lot of photos


Thanks! I plan on it. I will do my best to photograph every step of the way!


----------



## Yuley (Feb 14, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing your stand. Im a bit useless when it comes to DIY but i would love to make something special for a viv! Ill keep my eyes on this


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Lots more progress, the stand is now fully framed and has supports for a little shelf. Hopefully tomorrow or Monday I will be able to start cutting the plywood and trim to cover it in.

Top and Bottom:








http://i.imgur.com/v9Ty0wc.jpg

Main Supports Attached:








http://i.imgur.com/FvumJOR.jpg

Most Secondary Supports Done:








http://i.imgur.com/CD4lXjP.jpg

Framing Done:








http://i.imgur.com/H5t11Cf.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/yG3q64V.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/eujtsyw.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/DBEkPdh.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/V9G38nY.jpg

Thanks for following my progress!


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Well my attempt to cut the side panels using both a jig saw and a circular saw went so so. I want this stand to look awesome so I am going to wait until I can use a family friends table saw to make sure all my lines are perfectly straight.


----------



## DemonicalEnvy (Sep 7, 2011)

looking great so far keep the progress goin.


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Thank you! As soon as I get access to a table saw I should be able to knock out all the side panels. Then its just a matter of trimming all the edges. A ton of puttying and sanding and then stain and seal. Was hoping to have it finished before the glass came but doesn't look like that will be happening. 

Hoping to cut the sides tonight!


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Looks great.. Cant wait for updates!


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

I am getting ready to purchase a mistking and wanted to know what everyone though would the right number of nozzles / setup for this tank.

I should have access to the table saw Saturday so expect updates soon after!


----------



## Defica (Mar 5, 2013)

I just installed a three nozzle setup on my 55 gal. It gives great coverage all around but with the setup you've described I think it'd be sick if you did a quad nozzle right over the top of the mountain feature. That would help maintain the clean look you're going for with only one input hose. I'm excited to see where this goes. Keep it up!


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Defica said:


> I just installed a three nozzle setup on my 55 gal. It gives great coverage all around but with the setup you've described I think it'd be sick if you did a quad nozzle right over the top of the mountain feature. That would help maintain the clean look you're going for with only one input hose. I'm excited to see where this goes. Keep it up!


The problem is that the mountain will be extending all the way to the top of the tank to cover the center pipe. I was thinking that I will probably need two doubles on either side of the mountain, or 4 doubles one on each side. On each double one would cover the upper portion and one would aim for the lower.

Does that sound like overkill?


----------



## Defica (Mar 5, 2013)

Nath514 said:


> The problem is that the mountain will be extending all the way to the top of the tank to cover the center pipe. I was thinking that I will probably need two doubles on either side of the mountain, or 4 doubles one on each side. On each double one would cover the upper portion and one would aim for the lower.
> 
> Does that sound like overkill?


4 doubles sounds like quite a bit. But it might be alright since you're going to have so much vertical space. I would almost think you could do four singles set further back toward the corners that shoot straight at the center point of the mountain. You might have enough spray angle to cover everything. Just my opinion. It's hard to say without seeing them in action.


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Yea, four singles might be plenty, I just don't know what the spread is like for the nozzles. Can anyone chime in on the spread.


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Another question: How many vent holes do you think I will need on this tank. I plan on having two internal fans to move air and to drill some number of holes in the top using Ed's method

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/79187-inexpensive-way-do-vents-glass.html

I was thinking one on each side like the mistking.

Thoughts?


----------



## my_shed (Feb 8, 2013)

With your mistking I would say four singles will be more than adequate, I have three in a 115 gal viv and that has moss growing well in it, so I wouldn't want it any more damp than that.

Dave


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

I talked with Marty over at mistking and he also said to go with singles, so singles it is!


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Mistking ordered! Still looking for some advice on the number of vents to add!

Thanks


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

Great looking stand. I have one question about it though: To build this sturdy of a stand, what was your weight calculation for the viv when completed?


----------



## Rx-Darts (Mar 15, 2013)

I have an eco 18x18x24 with two single mist heads and a pretty intense misting schedule, and for vents i just put a single 1 1/4" (i think) in the middle front on top. With that i dot have much, if even any fog on the glass through out the day. I also have internal circulation. You'll be surprised how much one or two vent holes lets out, i had to curt a new top for mine because two holes was a little to much vent and my moss began to dry out. tank pic for reference


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Rx-Darts said:


> I have an eco 18x18x24 with two single mist heads and a pretty intense misting schedule, and for vents i just put a single 1 1/4" (i think) in the middle front on top. With that i dot have much, if even any fog on the glass through out the day. I also have internal circulation. You'll be surprised how much one or two vent holes lets out, i had to curt a new top for mine because two holes was a little to much vent and my moss began to dry out. tank pic for reference


Stunning Tank! I love the colors! I think I am going to go with four vents two on either side. I will also have covers so I can close / open vents to get the right balance. I also plan on having two internal fans hanging from the top ( not sure how I will do this yet ) .


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Big Update Time!

I have been working hard for the last few days and have made a lot of progress. I am almost ready to apply the finish to the stand and start on the glass.

Here it is in all its glory, putty applied to cover nail holes, ready for sanding:








http://i.imgur.com/KK7m7vg.jpg

Here you can see the top where I have cut two holes, one for the central column and the other for the drain.








http://i.imgur.com/p2MNuaH.jpg

Here you can see that the front trim panel can be removed to access the inside of the stand:








http://i.imgur.com/hVJM3qa.jpg?1


Using magnets to hold the front panel on, the rough edges are covered by the trim:








http://i.imgur.com/R0HMWHB.jpg

Piece of foam that the tank will sit on to reduce stress on the glass. All exposed edges are covered in duct tape to keep the foam from breaking off:








http://i.imgur.com/xgSY9dj.jpg

Foam in Place:








http://i.imgur.com/PJrmLxX.jpg

The back piece of trim is removable to make it easier to add / remove the tank. It slides into place on two nails:








http://i.imgur.com/VT7fkMu.jpg

After these pictures were taken I sanded down most of the putty and cleaned up a few rough spots. Next up is more sanding and then the finishing process.

I have heard several people mention using a wood conditioner or diluted shellac to prepare the wood for a more even stain. Not sure if this will be necessary or not need to do some experimentation. If there are any wood experts on here I am all ears for some suggestions ( the sides are all birch plywood ).

Thanks for following!


----------



## Defica (Mar 5, 2013)

That stand is slick! Looking forward to seeing it all stained up


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Thank you! I can't wait either, I am looking forward to the actual tank design! I think 2-3 coats of stain + 2-3 coats of polyurethane and it should be good to go!


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

After reading Brett's thread and seeing his tank I think I am going to go with the lights he is using:

His Lights:
Sun Blaze T5 HO Fluorescent Light Fixtures | Sunlight Supply, Inc. - Indoor Gardening Supplies, Grow Lights, Hydroponics, and Lighting

His BuildThread ( check it out its an amazing tank ):
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/93642-1st-basti-tank-3.html

I asked him in a pm but figured I would ask everyone. He is using the 2 foot 4 light setup. Since my tank is going to be centered based with the mountain in the middle, would you go with the one 2 foot 4 light hood and place it in the center of the tank, or go with 2 2 foot 2 light hoods one on either side of the mountain?


----------



## Defica (Mar 5, 2013)

Looking at the specs on those lights, and depending on the dimensions of the top of your viv you are looking at 14.2in wide for the 4bulb fixture and 18.6 wide with the 2x 2bulb fixture. Since your depth is 22in I don't really know what to recomend. Could be good either way. Just thought I'd throw the dimensions out there.


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Staining of the stand is mostly done. Need to do a few touchups. For the most part it looks pretty good, one side must have had some glue on it that didn't get fully sanded away and caused some blotching but it's not to bad. I plan on putting on the first coat or two of sealer tonight and will try to get some updated pictures!

For the lights I am leaning towards the single unit unless anyone can convince me otherwise. I also need to figure out how to suspend the fixture above the tank. Hanging it from the ceiling isn't really an option. I may have to make some sort of support that sits on top the tank.


----------



## jakemestre (Nov 3, 2009)

Fantastic stand. I just built one and I know how much work goes into even a simple structure. Well done.
Jake


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

if your tank building is even close to your carpentry skills, this is going to be one amazing display.. I have the tools to work with wood.. but when I get started I feel like I am a blind man working a rubics cube.


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks for all the nice comments! I will have lots of new photos up tomorrow. 

The stand is complete and was successfully moved to my basement without breaking my back. I also put the tank together and got it mostly cleaned up. I still need to work on the seams but I want to leave them alone for a few days to make sure all the silicone is completely cured. It was quite challenging to keep all the glass completely lined up but I was able to get it pretty close and once the tank is full of plants and frogs I don't think people will notice!

I also drilled the 4 holes in the top for the vents. Still need to drill the big hole for the center pipe + 4 holes for the mistking + 2 holes for fans. Cutting the last vent hole took 25 minutes because the bit was on its last leg, almost completely smooth. The cheap bits work great but certainly don't last long. Only got 7 holes out of it.

I am still trying to work out how I want to mount the fans in the tank so if you have ideas / pictures please post them. Also what size fan do you think would work well in this size tank?

Thanks everyone for following my progress!

Nathan


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Some more photos as promised!

Here are some photos of the finished stand!








http://i.imgur.com/9UvnJ6r.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/KRxvQOO.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/ivpKbEL.jpg

And here is the tank, still need to do a bunch of work to clean up the corners:








http://i.imgur.com/DXKJuwd.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/iv27jy1.jpg


----------



## mkitchen (Dec 31, 2012)

Looks great, so you're going to access it through the top?


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

mkitchen said:


> Looks great, so you're going to access it through the top?


Yea, I wanted to make the tank seamless all around so adding a front access wouldn't work. Although a top access is going to make things a but more difficult since this tank will be mostly automated other than feeding and trimming it shouldn't be too much of a problem ( I hope  ). 

The top of the tank consists of three pieces of glass the middle piece will be held down to the tank, the two side pieces will both open to allow for access.


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

I found a few old posts but none recently about using an arduino board to control a viv. If anyone has used one can you share your setup. 

If not any electrical engineers out there want to chime in on a good SSR for hooking up appliances like the lights / mistking / fans to a power strip controlled by an arduino.

I would like to have the arduino monitor temp + humidity and adjust the fans accordingly as well as handle the light / misting schedule. I also plan on having it log all the information so that I can better tune the viv!


----------



## jakemestre (Nov 3, 2009)

I built a Biotope with an Arduino Uno. I use it to control a smart powerstrip that runs lights, temperature control, humidity control, fan schedules, misting schedule, and LED fade ins/outs. I built the system with an LCD that displays the temperature, humidity, and time but also in different colors based on temp. Green if everything is okay, blue if the viv is too cold, or red if the viv is too hot or somethings wrong. 
It was an interesting project, just start one component at a time and by the time you know it you'll have the whole thing automated. I only have to have somebody feed the frogs if I'm on a trip. 
A great site for components and sensors is Adafruit.
I used these as my solid state relays and PWM the outputs to fade in or out. Digikey has every SSR known to man so just pick one that suits the current load and voltage. The one I used was rated at 8 amps which was an extra 20% more than any given thing I was planning to plug in. 
I did tons of web searches on how to interface components and incorporate the code correctly. Youtube will be your best friend for Arduino info. If you're not a programmer, then this will be a challenging project but not overwhelming. 
One thing to be careful of is trying to control too many things. The arduino is a pretty basic controller and it can cause some big fluctuations if you're not careful. You might try controlling an empty Viv for a while to work out bugs and figure out what works best. 
Jake


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

That sounds like exactly what I want to do. Hope you don't mind if I ask you a ton of questions over the next few weeks!

I have my degree in CS and CPE so I am not to worried about the programming aspect. Just figuring out which components to use is the tricky part, especially since there are a lot of tutorials from several years ago and I am sure the best components to use have changed since then.

A few questions of the bat:

1. You said you are using the uno, have you found it to have plenty of inputs and outputs / available memory to store your program.

2. Do you have a link to an example of the smart power strip you are using, when I search for smart power strip I mostly get green energy saving strips that are not controllable.

3. What sensors are you using for temp and humidity

4. Does your controller have any sort of network component ( Ethernet shield )

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

A word of caution. If you are building your own tank and your glass has sharp edges, either sand them smooth or place tape over them while you are working on the tank. I went to reach into my tank and the top edge took a nice chuck out of my arm  My tank now has two layers of tape on all the top edges.


----------



## jakemestre (Nov 3, 2009)

Good Morning Nathan,
The Uno is probably a little small for how many things you want to run.
I would maybe look into the Heatit microcontroller or something a bit faster with more current. I find that my LED lights will dim when everything is running. That could be code problems but the max output of the Uno is pretty small. The LED's also flicker when dusk or dawn hit, and the PWM is in effect. I think I'm seeing the controller cycle through the code, which causes a brief update causing a flicker.
I bought all my components through Adafruit. Here's the stack and the components on them.
First layer is the Uno.
Second layer is a wing style prototyping board. 
On that prototype board I used the Chronodot for timekeeping. (Though it currently keeps drifting and I'm not sure why.)
I wired a DHT22 Temp/Humid sensor to the wing terminals and it's running into a protected pocket in the viv(no direct mist). 
Also on the prototype board I used TIP22 transistor to control both a computer fan for PWM temperature/ventilation, and the LED lights. Each has their own power supply that's coming into the wing board. 
Then on top I have the RGB LCD shield. I love being able to see what's up with my viv by color from across the room. Plus you get a few buttons to control things manually.
I had to build the powerstrip myself. I bought 10 of the 3 prong outlets and used a plastic prototype enclosure. Another method I'll be using on my new build is to cut the neutral connection to insert the solid state relays in an existing powerstrip. 
I used Cat5 cable to PWM 7 outlets on the power strip. I remember seeing a blog somewhere about somebody doing something similar so a google search should help you there.
Hope this helps.
Jake


----------



## jakemestre (Nov 3, 2009)

Forgot to mention that I don't have any data logging. I'm sure you could add a card to the prototype board.


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Please convince me not to do another water feature. I started out with a plan to have no water feature, then I decided I wanted a little pond area. Then I was worried the pond area would be to stagnant so I would need a water fall. 

Convince me that either the pond won't be stagnant or that no water feature is the way to go!!


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Tried to do a water test last night to make sure the bottom of the tank was sealed up well. Had water leaking from around the smaller bulkhead. It is a clean hole and the bulkhead was nice and tight so I guess it was just a bad bulkhead going to try to get another one.

I think I will not be doing a waterfall but will have a small pond section. Will this area get stagnant, do I need to provide some sort of movement?


----------



## chacmhaal (May 17, 2012)

awesome stand, congratulation, very nice work!!!


----------



## jakemestre (Nov 3, 2009)

I think that if you are able to flush the pool you should be just fine. Sitting water just breeds bacteria, and not necessarily the good kind. You could get the water changes you need either by pouring water into the pond by hand, or having the misting system add water bit by bit. I think ponds and water features are awesome for aesthetics but the frogs certainly don't need them. In fact they usually are a great place for isopods to die.


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

jakemestre said:


> I think that if you are able to flush the pool you should be just fine. Sitting water just breeds bacteria, and not necessarily the good kind. You could get the water changes you need either by pouring water into the pond by hand, or having the misting system add water bit by bit. I think ponds and water features are awesome for aesthetics but the frogs certainly don't need them. In fact they usually are a great place for isopods to die.


I decided to forgo the waterfall and stick to just the pond. The mister will add water to the system and excess will be drained through the second bulkhead so the water shouldn't get to bad.


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

chacmhaal said:


> awesome stand, congratulation, very nice work!!!


Thanks! Can't wait to see how it looks with the tank on top.


----------



## GP dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

Great work on the stand. Although top access will make maintenance a little more complicated, it's nothing a step stool can't solve.

Looks amazing so far. Keep the updates coming.


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

GP dynamite said:


> Great work on the stand. Although top access will make maintenance a little more complicated, it's nothing a step stool can't solve.
> 
> Looks amazing so far. Keep the updates coming.


Thanks 

It certainly will be tricky but hopefully won't have to happen to often! I plan on using the leftover woos to make a little step stool.


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Finally have some more pictures! I have been working on the center column slowly for about two weeks now. I started by making a giant pyramid of foam that took up nearly the entire tank. Then I started the long process of carving and adding the wood. I could only add one piece of wood at a time ( about 1 piece a day ) which is why it has been so long since an update.

I have also finished drilling all the holes except for two to put the fans in ( think I may have had an awesome idea for how to mount them so keep an eye out for that ).

The top is nearly finished just waiting to get some living hinges to put the three pieces together. 

Tank without the center piece:








http://i.imgur.com/7ixmkqy.jpg

Front ( the light will be suspended several inches above the tank but I couldn't hold it and take the picture):








http://i.imgur.com/Rep7Rn9.jpg

One Side:








http://i.imgur.com/3O48zOE.jpg

Back:








http://i.imgur.com/A35y1ZM.jpg

Closeup of the top:








http://i.imgur.com/SwdH7AA.jpg

Closeup of the one of the vents:








http://i.imgur.com/IvU1bNp.jpg

The mess:








http://i.imgur.com/Q1PBjoK.jpg

I also purchased 3 rail spot lights ( same one jason withers used in his amazing display tank ) and will have those shining down from the front edge of the tank to add a little more light and get some cool shadows!

I also took a picture of one of my variabilis froglets, it is its first day out of the water, the photo is in my other thread:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/88674-nath514s-frog-tank-photo-thread.html

Thanks for everyone who has been helping me you guys are awesome!


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

This is all kinds of awesome. I can't believe I missed this build until now!


----------



## chacmhaal (May 17, 2012)

Very nice, i like the way you created your background and your tank


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Just put the tank on the stand for the first time as we have company coming in this weekend and I needed to get it out of the way. First time it really struck me as to how large the hole thing is! Looks amazing though can't wait to get the centerpiece in and the lights up.

I also made the stand for the lights and attached it. Working out the kinks and marking where I need to drill then I will be dismantling it and painting it black!


----------



## spyder 1.0 (Aug 27, 2012)

Pioneering build? Maybe

I suggest that you use the product (deck restore) to create a hard waterproof rock like finish on the foam base. I did this for my project and could not be happier with the finish!
Get it tinted pewter black!

my thread ,New concept tree vivarium (Build thread) | Page 3 | Canadart


----------



## spyder 1.0 (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

I am really diggin that center piece. really cool. 

The quality of your build on the stand is really nice as well. One question about the stain finish... What kind of stain did you use? And did you apply a wood conditioner first? From the looks of your pictures, I would guess that you did not precondition the wood. The inconsistency in the absorbence of stain (blotchiness) is typical if the wood isn´t conditioned first. Check this video...






And then there is always the option of using wood dyes. They are easy to work with and are very vividly colored. Wood dyes are what is commonly used on guitar and drum finishes. Super vivid finishes that really make the grain pop. With dyes, you don´t have to condition the wood with a conditioner or shellac. All you have to do is raise the grain of the wood with water, dry it, then sand it until the grain does not raise anymore. Then apply dye.






and this video shows some nice wood dye work on a drum. Same process would be used for a viv stand.






really good work though! Can´t wait to see this finished!

Josh


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

I thought about preconditioning the wood but decided not to because I was to impatient. Most of the unevenness in the stain however is due to the wood putty I used which when sanded spread over other parts of the wood and caused the stain to not take correctly. Also in a few places wood glue leaked out and caused the stain not to take. I would certainly use a preconditioner if I were to do it again, but I am hoping that once the tank if finished peoples eyes will be drawn to the tank and away from my mistakes in the stand!

Thanks for the videos they were quite informative!


----------



## mollbern (Feb 10, 2013)

Wow this build is amazing! Super awesome stand.

Subscribed.


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

mollbern said:


> Wow this build is amazing! Super awesome stand.
> 
> Subscribed.


Thank you! I have been making lots of progress and will try to get a few more pictures up tonight / tmrw. Should have the centerpiece complete this weekend as well as the lights installed and the fans finished. Actually pretty much everything should be finished this weekend! Then just some touch ups / looking into what plants to order!


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

Nath514 said:


> I thought about preconditioning the wood but decided not to because I was to impatient. Most of the unevenness in the stain however is due to the wood putty I used which when sanded spread over other parts of the wood and caused the stain to not take correctly. Also in a few places wood glue leaked out and caused the stain not to take. I would certainly use a preconditioner if I were to do it again, but I am hoping that once the tank if finished peoples eyes will be drawn to the tank and away from my mistakes in the stand!
> 
> Thanks for the videos they were quite informative!


Yeah, once it is done, the vivarium and the lights that illuminate it will cast a dark shadow over the stand... It will draw the eye away from the stand and people will not notice unless they look for it. Really cool project though. I have been wanting to do one like this for a long time.


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Sorry about the lack of updates should have the tank on the stand this weekend and will post lots of pictures! 

Was trying to get pictures up tonight but spent the night trying to save a few of my fly cultures from a massive mite attack. Had to order a bunch of new cultures, now I just hope I can keep the few I have left alive until the new ones are producing


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Still haven't had time to get really good pictures with my real camera but figured I would post a few I took with my phone! Right now I am not running the fans a lot so the glass is pretty wet ( waiting for the moss to take hold ).

Still working out a few problems:
1. Some of my mistking parts refuse to fit so I have a big loop in my system ( top right ) that will eventually be tamed like the other sides.
2. I cannot find a pipe that will fit my drainage bulkhead so for now I have a huge bucket sitting in the stand to catch the water.









http://i.imgur.com/spNGKX7.jpg

Here is the top. You can see where I am missing a few right angle mistking parts that wouldn't fit.








http://i.imgur.com/ru6NTTh.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/38SSYx1.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/1iYaHb4.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/sBwSBIm.jpg

Thanks for Looking!


----------



## zachxbass (Apr 21, 2008)

Looking good! I didn't notice anything about your fans... Did you not install any or just leave that part out
Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

It looks very nice indeed! What lights are on the viv? Can you post a FTS?


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

If you look at the picture of the top of the tank you can see that in each of the vent holes is a small fan. The fans are wired to a controller inside the stand. They are small but move plenty of air.

I will get better shots with my real camera as soon as I can!

The lights are a combination of a Sunblaze t5 4 x 2ft fixture using two 6500 and two 4500 bulbs and a spotlight setup you can get a lowes.


----------

